# Overshot Jaw? Please Read x



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey All, Recently found out that my 8 week old chi has an overshot jaw, it is only minor has he has inherited it from his mother. Vets are going to keep close eye on his teeth growth as it may cause problems....

Just wondering if this would affect showing him at crufts etc? as i know dogs entered need to be perfect. It's a shame as buddy is absolutely outstanding and has everything going for him except his upper law. It's not noticable unless you look closely, as i said it was minor, and his tongue does not stick out atall like his mothers did. 

Ive also read that sometimes an over shot jaw can sort itself out? Just wondering if this is true? or just wishfull thinking? either way i still think the world of my lil pup  

Also would this affect his chances of studding? as it can be hereditory, and the breeder i got him from wants a free stud when he is old enough.

Many Thanks 

xx


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I am not an expert on either point you mention, but it would make sense that an overshot jaw would be a disqualification. Sorry 

As far as breeding goes, why would any reputable breeder knowingly reproduce a flaw or fault in a line?


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

That's what i thought, im not happy with the fact that she would like to stud him knowing that the pups could also inherit this problem, as it can lead to a few health issues. I am going to speak to her tonigh and let her know... thanks for your reply x


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

too bad but just love him and your baby him.


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Dont Worry, He is loved tooo much lol,he's my lil baby  Even sleeps in my bed with me lol x


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

Hi

Yes an overbite would cause a problem as it's a fault and a huge thing in our breed. I have qualified 1 of my dogs already for crufts 2012 her bite is perfect. Did you get your dog from a show breeder? How old is it? Overjoyed can correct as the bottom jaw grows the slowest so it may correct overtime however if he is very young I would hazard a guess that it won't correct.

Also with showing you don't just enter crufts we have to qualify at another champ show where cc's are on offer.

Your dog should not be bred with a bad mouth! His mother should not of been bred! Who is your breeder? If his confirmation is not correct her should be neutered so to stop those lines. I find it bizarre your breeder would ask for a stud back when she has no idea how the dog would be as an adult, how he will
Conform to breed standard and whether or not he will be successful in the ring.

Also remember judges look at their mouths they are well aware of bad mouths most experienced exhibitors can tell a bad mouth without looking in the dogs mouth! 

My advice would be to wait and see if it corrects however with a mother who's Tongue hangs out I would say it will
Not correct breeding out mouths is hard work. If his doesn't neuter him and find a well conformed dog if you want to show


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Hichi. 

Bad mouths are VERY hard to breed out of a line. His mother should have NEVER been bred if she's got an overshot jaw and especially if it's bad enough that her tongue protrudes. That just smacks of a backyard breeder to me. Someone that is NOT knowledgeable. The fact that she wants a free stud service out of your boy is a huge red flag also. I would neuter your boy and enjoy him as a pet. He is not show material and shouldn't be reproduced.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi im sure hes a real sweetheart and will be a great family pet to love


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I am sure your pup is a gorgeous boy & will be a wonderful pet for you. I do agree though that if his bite is way off at this age chances are it will be as an adult...and may also stick out with time as his moms does. I also agree that 1) his mom shouldn't have been bred if her bite is so far off & 2) your boy shouldn't be bred either as it can be passed down & sometimes can cause problems. 

Saying that...he would definitely be disqualified from conformation shows. You could maybe do agility & that sort of thing with him though so keep that in mind.


----------

